# Can't get a OnePass for local news



## Lynda T (Jun 15, 2015)

I probably would not have upgraded to Roamio if I'd known about OnePass but it's too late now! I use our Tivo in the kitchen to record news to watch while I cook. Previously, with the Tivo HD, I recorded the 6 am, noon and 5 pm broadcasts of local news on the NBC affiliate and set the options to save only the most current episode of each. The Roamio with OnePass absolutely will not do that. I have to remember to set up each of them manually every day. OnePass has worked properly for national news broadcasts, and even with local news on the other channels. I also noticed that there is never a description for any of these news broadcasts--not even the anchor names.

Any ideas?


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

If it's in the guide why can't you set up one pass? Why don't you think it will work. What happens when you try? I just did a mock one pass on my local news and it set up no problem. I did it via the guide.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This is quite the interesting problem. I find that my local NBC news has specific names for each item. Like "Eyewitness News at 11am" which is good. No description and a bogus date (4/2/12). One pass options for Start From are "Year 1", "New Episodes Only" and "2012". There is no "new" shown on the guide either.

You have an interesting problem. Good luck.


----------



## pig_man (Jun 4, 2009)

If OnePass isn't working, as a work-around you could try setting up repeating manual recordings for the 3 time periods. You can do this by going to 

Manage Recordings & OnePass --> Set Up a Manual Recording

You can set up manual recordings to repeat every day, every M-F, or weekly on a specific day of the week.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Lynda T said:


> I probably would not have upgraded to Roamio if I'd known about OnePass but it's too late now! I use our Tivo in the kitchen to record news to watch while I cook. Previously, with the Tivo HD, I recorded the 6 am, noon and 5 pm broadcasts of local news on the NBC affiliate and set the options to save only the most current episode of each. The Roamio with OnePass absolutely will not do that. I have to remember to set up each of them manually every day. OnePass has worked properly for national news broadcasts, and even with local news on the other channels. I also noticed that there is never a description for any of these news broadcasts--not even the anchor names.
> 
> Any ideas?


Are you thinking that it won't record because TiVo will think it's a repeat? Because in this case, with generic data for the episodes, TiVo will assume they're new and record them all. I have several news programs recorded with One Pass and every episode is recorded.

From your description it's hard to tell exactly what your problem is. You might try describing it instead of just saying it won't work.


----------



## Lynda T (Jun 15, 2015)

I am new to Roamio and OnePass although I own 4 Tivos and have been a customer for a decade. I don't know why it won't work!, that's why I am here! All I know is that when I try to set up OnePass, I am only offered the options for a single episode.


----------



## Lynda T (Jun 15, 2015)

The problem is that "OnePass" is available, but when selected, all of the options are for a single episode and that episode is the ONLY thing that appears in the "To Do" list. That is why I assume it won't work!


----------



## Lynda T (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks! :-(


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Lynda T said:


> The problem is that "OnePass" is available, but when selected, all of the options are for a single episode and that episode is the ONLY thing that appears in the "To Do" list. That is why I assume it won't work!


When I click on my local news in the guide I get three options, record this episode, one pass and other options, and explore. I click on one pass then I get another menu the second of which is create a one pass. Click on that and you are done.

If you are not getting those options then your guide is not treating the program as a series so it doesn't offer a one pass. If that is the case, then your only option is a manual recording. Doing that is not that big of a deal and yeas you will have to manually delete them.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Lynda T said:


> The problem is that "OnePass" is available, but when selected, all of the options are for a single episode and that episode is the ONLY thing that appears in the "To Do" list. That is why I assume it won't work!


It's possible that the metadata for your local news programs' guide listing is off in some way.

Suggestion 1: Open a *"guide issue"* with TiVo, via their website: Report a Lineup Issue.

Suggestion 2: Try setting up a *Wishlist search* w/ auto-recording, as a workaround. This might get you what you need, until suggestion 1 bears fruit.


----------



## Lynda T (Jun 15, 2015)

I have tried a manual recording, but still only have the option to record 1 broadcast/ show at a time. When I do a Wishlist though, I get more than a dozen shows each day! It seems to pick up every variant of the station's call letters / channel number and the word "News". That would be a nightmare to maintain and would fill the disk quickly!

The "guide issue" makes very good sense to me. When I use Search, I get 2 shows with the same name. No matter which one I select, I am unable to set up OnePass. That seems to indicate that Roamio and/or OnePass is confused as to the identity of the program. Fortunately we have a Tivo Premier too, and it has no trouble setting up Season Pass for these shows. Unfortunately, it isn't in the kitchen!

Also, I noticed something else odd this morning. I had set a manual recording for today's 6 am broadcast, but when I walked by at 5:10 am, Tivo's recording light was on. I checked, and nothing was being recorded. The 6 am news was recorded, as scheduled, but the 7 am news is also being recorded and that was not scheduled, nor did it appear in the To Do list. Both shows are titled "Morning News" though. 

It seems like One Pass isn't using the same information to identify shows that the Premier does. . .


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Lynda T said:


> I have tried a manual recording, but still only have the option to record 1 broadcast/ show at a time. When I do a Wishlist though, I get more than a dozen shows each day! It seems to pick up every variant of the station's call letters / channel number and the word "News". That would be a nightmare to maintain and would fill the disk quickly!
> 
> The "guide issue" makes very good sense to me. When I use Search, I get 2 shows with the same name. No matter which one I select, I am unable to set up OnePass. That seems to indicate that Roamio and/or OnePass is confused as to the identity of the program. Fortunately we have a Tivo Premier too, and it has no trouble setting up Season Pass for these shows. Unfortunately, it isn't in the kitchen!
> 
> ...


I think you are doing something wrong wrt to manual recording. A manual recording is set up by time, channel and days of the week. It is found under the manage recordings and onepass menu. I think maybe you set up a wishlist?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lynda T said:


> It seems like One Pass isn't using the same information to identify shows that the Premier does. . .


That's possible even with the same firmware. I set a 1P for my "news at noon." The guide indicates identical information for the shows, but we all know the guide doesn't show everything. The recording went fine today. If it works fine tomorrow, the problem isn't the Roamio. That's my best guess. Obviously the upcoming displays every newscast until the end of the guide. Same with the To Do List. It's channel specific, new only, one channel, and done from a guide starting point. We'll see. Patience.


----------



## Lynda T (Jun 15, 2015)

I doubt that. I've spent 5 hours on the phone with Tivo tech support and have photos (screen shots) to document of every step along the way. There is no option to get OnePass for any local news show on that particular channel. However, it is possible the problem could be with the channel itself, or with the cable provider (but if that's the case there will be no resolution!) I've left voice mail for the station's manager of broadcast operations to notify him of the problem. Talking to the cable provider is most likely a waste of time: It took me 4 hours to navigate their phone tree just get the cable card authorized!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, it's possible that evil is done by the cable company, but in this case I would suspect the originating station. My feed strips the PSIP, so anything is possible. I wonder, have you tried the TiVo.com new pretty web site to enter the 1P? You have nothing to lose. Or, if it works on the HD, would it work if you copied that 1P to the Roamio. Like I said, interesting problem.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

I am going to guess that somewhere in the guide information it tells it that it is a live event (think sports). Instead of a series. This shouldn't matter, but maybe try using the online tools to setup the onepass. If that doesn't work you should definitely file the lineup error as referenced above.


----------



## Lynda T (Jun 15, 2015)

After hours of very patient support from Tivo we suspect the problem is with the info the cable company is providing regarding local news programming. I've spoken with the local station's manager for broadcast services and the info he provides to Comcast has not changed. However, what Comcast provides to Tivo HAS changed some how; the Roamio is the first to be affected, but I see evidence of the problem appearing on the Premier unit now as well. The difference in timing may be due to how recently each unit has downloaded program info. 

I plan to repeat Guided Setup on the Roamio and see what happens. . . If it works as I suspect, it will be better---or worse! The real issue is that you can't fight Comcast. You rarely speak to a human and even when you do, they have no idea what you are talking about!


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Lynda T said:


> I have tried a manual recording, but still only have the option to record 1 broadcast/ show at a time.


When you set up that Manual Recording maybe you didn't try changing the How Often setting from Once to Repeat. You can set up a manual recording to Repeat Every Day or Every Mon-Fri or every Sat-Sun etc on a specific channel with a specific start time and specific end time (say the Ch 7 News from 6:00pm to 7:00pm every weeknight for instance), then modify the Recording Options. Manual Repeat recordings are saved in your One Pass Manager so you can go back and modify them further, or cancel them if need be. I do this for about three different news broadcasts that for whatever reason are too unreliable when i previously created a One Pass for them. Wishlists don't work well with local news broadcasts so i wouldn't use that.

Try setting up a Repeat Manual Recording again, and set one up for each different time slot and channel you want to record every day.

https://www.tivo.com/my-account/how-to/record-time-or-channel


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

randywalters said:


> When you set up that Manual Recording maybe you didn't try changing the How Often setting from Once to Repeat. You can set up a manual recording to Repeat Every Day or Every Mon-Fri or every Sat-Sun etc on a specific channel with a specific start time and specific end time (say the Ch 7 News from 6:00pm to 7:00pm every weeknight for instance), then modify the Recording Options. Manual Repeat recordings are saved in your One Pass Manager so you can go back and modify them further, or cancel them if need be. I do this for about three different news broadcasts that for whatever reason are too unreliable when i previously created a One Pass for them. Wishlists don't work well with local news broadcasts so i wouldn't use that.
> 
> Try setting up a Repeat Manual Recording again, and set one up for each different time slot and channel you want to record every day.
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/my-account/how-to/record-time-or-channel


I agree, this is the easiest workaround to the problem. In an earlier post, I pointed out that the OP apparently didn't set up the manual recording properly. I personally record a nightly newscast this way, only recording the first half hour. Nice thing it still shows as news in my shows so it's easy to spot


----------



## Lynda T (Jun 15, 2015)

I have tried changing the repeat, but I get 10 newscasts per day on Monday and nothing on Tuesday. OnePass isn't able to tell that tomorrow's "noon news" is related to today's "noon news", but does see every other news broadcast on Monday (5a, 6a, 7a, noon, 4p, 5p, 5:30p, 7p, 10p, 11p) as "noon news." Our Tivo Priemier in another room isn't having this problem, nor does the Roamio have this problem with other local channels. 

I don't know if this is related, but the recording light doesn't shut off after a recording either. The only way to turn it off is to power cycle the box. The light will then be off until the next recording starts and remain on thereafter. None of my other 4 Tivos have ever done this.


----------



## mike386 (Jan 17, 2009)

You are mixing up manual and OnePass recordings. They are telling you to set up a MANUAL recording that repeats every day (or every M-F). 

First, delete all of the OnePasses for local news so that there are none. Then, go to "Manage Recordings & OnePass", "Set Up a Manual Recoding". Change "How Often" to Repeat, and change "Day" to "Every day" (or "Every M-F). Then set the time and channel. Then after pushing select on the remote, choose "Change Recording Options". Change "Keep at Most" to 1 (or how many days of this show that you want to keep before deleting if more than 1). You can change this number later by going to OnePass Manager and looking for an entry that starts with "Manual".

This will definitely work for any show regardless of what the program data says. It does not even need program data - it will even keep recording if program data runs out. I have used several such manual recordings for years to record local news and other shows.

Regarding the recording light staying on, it is probably recording suggestions. Look in the suggestions folder (it is at the bottom after all of the programs that you told it to record). You can see what is recording by looking for a red circle. Everything recording will be at the top of your programs list and/or the top of the suggestions folder. 

And if it is a new TiVo and you have been setting so many recordings for this news show, it probably thinks that you love the news. To stop it from recording the news show on its own as a suggestion, just give it a one thumbs down rating.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Lynda T said:


> I don't know if this is related, but the recording light doesn't shut off after a recording either. The only way to turn it off is to power cycle the box. The light will then be off until the next recording starts and remain on thereafter. None of my other 4 Tivos have ever done this.


The recording light on the Roamio will remain lit if it is recording a suggestion. Is it possible that this is what you are seeing with respect to this? Can you check your suggestions folder when nothing is scheduled to record and you still see the red light and see if it is recording a suggestion?

As far as your main problem, I can't offer any help other than what has been suggested. I don't see a reason why a manual recording set for every day of the week would not work. What you are describing with getting 10 newscasts on Monday and nothing on Tuesday does not sound like an error one would see with a manual recording?

Can you confirm that you have set up a manual recording using the steps outlined on this page? Click on "show the steps" under *Set up manual recording* on that webpage.

https://www.tivo.com/my-account/how-to/record-time-or-channel

EDIT: mike386 beat me to it!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lynda T said:


> I have tried changing the repeat, but I get 10 newscasts per day on Monday and nothing on Tuesday. OnePass isn't able to tell that tomorrow's "noon news" is related to today's "noon news", but does see every other news broadcast on Monday (5a, 6a, 7a, noon, 4p, 5p, 5:30p, 7p, 10p, 11p) as "noon news." Our Tivo Priemier in another room isn't having this problem, nor does the Roamio have this problem with other local channels.
> 
> I don't know if this is related, but the recording light doesn't shut off after a recording either. The only way to turn it off is to power cycle the box. The light will then be off until the next recording starts and remain on thereafter. None of my other 4 Tivos have ever done this.


I have suggestions turned off. My "news at noon" worked fine. Sorry.

edit: another shot in the dark. You have units that work and this one that fails. Perhaps it has something inside that makes it unhappy. It takes a while, but you might try "Clear Program Information & To Do List" under the reset options. I have done this several times without losing anything except a lot of History records.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

mike386 said:


> You are mixing up manual and OnePass recordings. They are telling you to set up a MANUAL recording that repeats every day (or every M-F).
> 
> First, delete all of the OnePasses for local news so that there are none. Then, go to "Manage Recordings & OnePass", "Set Up a Manual Recoding". Change "How Often" to Repeat, and change "Day" to "Every day" (or "Every M-F). Then set the time and channel. Then after pushing select on the remote, choose "Change Recording Options". Change "Keep at Most" to 1 (or how many days of this show that you want to keep before deleting if more than 1). You can change this number later by going to OnePass Manager and looking for an entry that starts with "Manual".
> 
> ...


Thanks for being so thorough. Let's hope she sees this and follows your directions. It's a painless way to accomplish what she wants.


----------

